# Beauty & The Beast Hidden Image



## Karl Foster

I was listening to the making of track while watching Beauty & The Beast DVD, and it mentioned this scene. It is when Gaston is falling from the roof after stabbing the Beast. I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## lee635

Wow, and my kids and I have watched that show about a hundred times. Time to dust off the pause button.


----------



## EricG

Cool, what frame # ??


----------



## Karl Foster

> _Originally posted by EricG _
> *Cool, what frame # ?? *


I'm not sure but it is when Gaston is falling from the roof plunging to his death. It is when his face is closest to the screen and he is falling fast. Took me a few tries to get it to pause just right.


----------



## gcutler

Actually in Animation (especially Japanese Animation) it is well known for the animators to put hidden images into the animation. Not as a sinister thing, but more like Easter Eggs in SW or DVDs, to make their job a little more exciting or to show off to other animators.


----------

